# SHG - Singular Health Group



## System (14 January 2021)

Singular Health is a medical technology company focused on the development of medical software for the visualisation, manipulation and transfer of medical imaging data in 3D and virtual reality.    

Medical volume rendering is a process that allows for the visualisation of the surface elements, internal geometry, and components of a 3D structure typically acquired in 2D using CT & MRI scanning machines. Singular Health has acquired and developed the proprietary and patented Volumetric Rendering Platform which aids medical practitioners, patients, educators and students to view complex 2D medical images in 3D and virtual reality. 

Singular Health’s Volumetric Rendering Platform has several distinct advantages to drive adoption in the areas of surgical planning, medical education and patient education, including:

in-situ volume rendering with retail grade hardware, providing a fast, secure and fully onsite service without transmitting confidential patient data to third-party cloud-based servers for the MedVR surgical planning product;
optimised 3D conversion & device agnostic software for medical and patient education products which reduces the requirement for capital expenditure for Virtual Anatomy and 3DicomViewer products; and
Singular Health's software is delivered through a SaaS model with a scalable online knowledgebase.
Singular Health has already established a strategy for the vertical integration of the Company’s capabilities, in collaboration with key opinion leaders and joint ventures with established businesses, to develop an end-to-end solution for the visualisation, analysis and segmentation via artificial intelligence and production of bespoke solutions through additive manufacturing.

It is anticipated that SHG will list on the ASX during February 2021.









						Singular Health Group Limited - ASX Listed MedTech Company
					

Singular Health Group (ASX:SHG) is an ASX-listed medical technology company improving patient education & enabling patient-specific surgeries.




					singular.health


----------



## samuilk (3 February 2021)

Has this IPO stopped offering?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 February 2021)

*Listing date*4 February 2021 #*Company contact details*https://singular.health/
Ph: 1300 167 795*Principal Activities*Sale and development of medical imaging and visualisation software and technology*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SHG*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*22 January 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. PAC Partner Securities Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)

Ducks are not lined up yet  .....  Unlikely to list today


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 February 2021)

first day - opened well up.

20c at float; _5 minute chart_







The business was founded in mid 2017 by oncologist Dr Jason Tan, after trying to plan a surgery for a particularly difficult tumour. The experience led him to team up with some software developers to create a way for him to view the tumour, which would give him a better ability to plan the upcoming surgery. This collaboration led to the creation of *MedVR*, which went on to become Singular Health and is its first commercial product.

Mr Hanly joined the company as managing director in May 2019, having previously assisted the business in raising capital. In December 2019 he experienced first hand how valuable its technology was, when he was diagnosed with an aggressive form of adrenal carcinoma. A CT scan discovered a 500g malignant tumour, which was invading his kidney.


> “I was able to sit down with my oncologist and review my file using our 3D software … it allayed my anxiety,” Mr Hanly said.




As well as its VR product, the company has been developing a product called 3Dicom Viewer, which lets clinicians view images in 3D via their portable devices as well as the VisualEyes product, which is designed for the optometry sector.

Mr Hanly said this product will be more scalable than its MedVR software because it lets surgeons view the scans in the operating theatre, letting it inform their surgeries. He also sees a market for it among individuals who want to be able to look at their own scans in a format that’s easier to interpret than traditional 2D scans.


> “_The concept was to make the software available to more people on standard devices,”_ he said. “_On my Android phone I have the beta application where I can download a dicom file and render it in 30 seconds using my mobile phone’s own capabilities_.“




The company generates a modest amount of revenue – $23,000 between July 1 and November 30, 2020 – from its MedVR product, which is used in hospitals in Australia, Brunei, Singapore, South Africa, Hong Kong and Switzerland.

Cyan Investment Management bought into the float, spending $400,000 to acquire a 1.99 per cent stake. Cyan fund manager Dean Fergie said he was inspired to buy in because even though the company was very early stage, it had a lot of potential.


> “_With any of these companies you have to look conceptually at what they’re doing, but also at some of the trailblazers in the industry,”_ he said.
> “_Thinking of Pro Medicus and 4D Medical, they’re $4.5 billion and $500 million companies respectively. So with a business like this that has a few different arms and products, you think there’s a bit of potential and it only had a market capitalisation of $20 million._”



Cyan was scaled back by 30 per cent compared to what it had requested and on Friday bought up more stock. Mr Fergie’s biggest concern for the business was that its plans for product commercialisation and market expansion in 2021 were too ambitious and it was at risk of spreading itself too thin.

Singular has set itself the goal of being cashflow break-even in 18 months and Mr Fergie said even if it took the company two or three years, this would be “outstanding”.


----------



## Faramir (30 May 2021)

I am going to pick this stock for June 2021 tipping competition. I only have 5 minutes to write up something.

Here's the latest announcement which was received in a positive way.

*Singular Health launches ‘Scan to SurgeryTM’ initiative into $US4.48B medical software & 3D printing market*


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02378793-6A1034590?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


A quick 30 second scan tells me that "Scan to Surgery" addresses a $4.48 billion opportunity.

Maybe later this month, I should investigated this company so that I can discuss it a bit better. Thank you @Dona Ferentes for doing all of the hard work to generate this thread.


----------



## Faramir (2 January 2022)

I can’t believe that I picked this stock for June 2021.  Now I am going to pick it Yearly comp 2022 after it performed poorly for me that month.

I choosing it because John Athanasiou, Red Leaf Securities chose it as a buy in:








						18 Share Tips – 20 December 2021
					

John Athanasiou, Red Leaf Securities BUY RECOMMENDATIONS Singular Health Group (SHG) Trade These Shares In our opinion, the metaverse will be the most exciting theme in 2022 and that’s why we’re bullish on SHG – one of the cheapest listed metaverse companies on the ASX. SHG recently released...




					thebull.com.au
				




The Bull 20 Dec 2021 Buy Hold Sell



> In our opinion, the metaverse will be the most exciting theme in 2022 and that’s why we’re bullish on SHG – one of the cheapest listed metaverse companies on the ASX. SHG recently released collaborative medical visualisation software. It’s also formed a joint venture with TerraCentric under the name GeoVR. The objective is to commercialise GeoVR technology designed for the resources sector.


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2022)

ah yes  , this caught my eye  ,  about midway through 2021  , but went chasing after ( mostly ) gold producers  instead 

 having had some unexpected success with PME , i will be watching this to see if it shows  signs of  a similar successful path 

 DYOR

 good luck 

 i do not hold  but it is on my radar


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 August 2022)

*A divestment*
 MD Thomas Hanly, explaining the planned divestment of GeoVR, (a 3D visualisation of large datasets to create a collaborative, interactive virtual twin of mineral exploration and ongoing resource extraction activities from commonly used data formats), said:


> “_The GeoVR project has been a long-term project with TerraCentric and FlowCentric Technologies with the development work involved proving complementary to Singular’s core medical imaging software development.  “We welcome the decision by our JV partner and their interest in the anticipated sale of the GeoVR asset as it would allow Singular to focus solely on advancing our medical imaging technology and its commercialisation_.”




*and a dive*.  Since listing


----------



## divs4ever (8 August 2022)

cheers  , missed than announcement 

 will rethink   if to buy in ( and at what price )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *A divestment*:
> ... *and a dive*.  Since listing



And a Trading Halt, for a capital raising.


----------



## peter2 (9 August 2022)

Interestingly *SHG* is divesting their GEO VR software that creates 3D images of datasets like mineral drill results. Recently *OZL* bought a software company that had something similar. Seems that min explorers are very interested in software that can make 3D images of their drill data.  The software must create a better or more consistent representation than humans with their inherent biases.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2022)

and (not that they're big players)
*Orexplore Technologies Limited (OXT)*  is a resource technology company with a mission to support the digital transformation of the mining industry. OXT current technology platform comprising its GeoCore X10 product, and its visualisation and analysis software, Orexplore Insight can add value to mining exploration and operations.        
*SensOre Ltd (S3N) *is an Australian company which is focused on fast tracking the mines of tomorrow and believes that the combination of highest quality big data, ML and other scientific computing techniques will provide the next generation of exploration discovery .


----------

